# sugars at 19/31 is this why im not getting pregnant



## sarajdutton (Jan 6, 2013)

Im diabetic and having trouble getting pregnant?
i had the nexoplon taken out 5 months ago and didnt bleed for 6 weeks then i started having one day periods untill 3 weeks ago when th emost horrendous period has arrived im bleeding so heavy and its very painful , we have been having sex 5 times a week maybe more and nothing . im type 1 diabetic on 24 units on insulin my sugars are normally around 10/15 units , im trying to get thi sdown .what sthe problem here. i have two healthy children of 5 and 9 ?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Sara

Sorry, am having a bit of a prob with understanding your post, what's the 19/31 in your title?

And are you saying your meter readings are normally betwen 19 and 31?

And are you on fixed doses of insulin?  Which insulin(s) ?

Are you absolutely certain the mega-heavy period wasn't actually, sort-of a very early miscarriage? cos I know my sis when she had a coil, would have very sudden and horrendous periods and it's probably because the coil they used then didn't actually  prevent conception, but instead it prevented the embryo embedding, so if you did happen to catch - the womb then has to shed the whole caboodle and you think it's a period, just mega-heavy.


----------



## sarajdutton (Jan 6, 2013)

hi thanks for replying, my meter reading ranges from 31 down to 13 which i have just tested now and that was the reading. im on 24 units of humolog mix insulin once a day , i just dont get how we could be having sex everyday almost and not get pregnant . it could be a mc  its hard to know when im ovulating if at all  i thought with my levels so high thi swould prohibit pregnancy xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2013)

sarajdutton said:


> hi thanks for replying, my meter reading ranges from 31 down to 13 which i have just tested now and that was the reading. im on 24 units of humolog mix insulin once a day , i just dont get how we could be having sex everyday almost and not get pregnant . it could be a mc  its hard to know when im ovulating if at all  i thought with my levels so high thi swould prohibit pregnancy xx



Sara, have you discussed your desire to get pregnant with your diabetes nurse or doctor? How long have you been diagnosed? The insulin regime you are on is not ideal for gaining good control, it would be a good idea to ask about changing to MDI (Multiple Daily Injections), using separate slow and fast-acting insulins. This will give you much greater control and flexibility in your eating and also your blood sugars.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 6, 2013)

sarajdutton said:


> hi thanks for replying, my meter reading ranges from 31 down to 13 which i have just tested now and that was the reading. im on 24 units of humolog mix insulin once a day , i just dont get how we could be having sex everyday almost and not get pregnant . it could be a mc  its hard to know when im ovulating if at all  i thought with my levels so high thi swould prohibit pregnancy xx



Hi Sara,
           your diabetes is wildy out of control. Mainly due to you not using the correct method for using the insulin you are on.
The mix will not give you 24 hour cover.
You need an urgent talk with your health care team so you understand how to use your insulin.
Even if you did become pregnant with those high numbers and lack of insulin you will abort or have a very disabled child. You are also very likely to go DKA and be very ill yourself with the lack of insulin cover in your body.
How long have you had diabetes for?


----------



## sarajdutton (Jan 6, 2013)

hi ive had it for 1 year almost i have liver problems so this is why they cant put me on tablets . i have just been moved to level 3 care so it should be sorted i go the hospital for my appointments . i haven't said anything as i know they wouldn't agree stupid i know i know. my consultant said this new level 3 will help me allot as its kind of more intensive sort of care . oh everything's a mess i cant get my level under 13 at all i have a very good diet as well .


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Sara

No one can say whether your diabetes is causing you not to get pregnant.

However, if you were to ask for medical advice about trying for a baby, they would recommend that your sugar levels are between 4 and 8 most times you test, including an hour after eating. This is because high blood sugars are thought to greatly increase your chances of having a baby with e.g. Spina bifida and can also contribute to life-threatening conditions for mum, for example diabetic ketoacidosis (the dreaded dka).

If those levels sound unreal and unobtainable to you, don't worry: I think they do to a lot of diabetics. Luckily, most hospitals have a team of extremely helpful nurses dedicated to helping you with this. They normally advise you stop trying until your levels are ok and will also start you off on folic acid tablets:  diabetic women ideally need to be on a higher dose of folic acid that can only be prescribed by a doctor, for three months before trying.  I think this is also to do with prevention of spina befida.

If your diabetes is being looked after by your GP, you urgently need to go to them or call them and get referred for pre-conception help. If it is a hospital, call them and ask.   If you can't get referred to a good pre conception team, 
come and tell us because some ladies here have already experienced those 
problems and can help you with what to do.

Above all, don't lose hope. You can still be pregnant with reasonable sugar levels in 6 months if you contact the medics and work at it.  Have you been pregnant and diabetic before? - it 's hard, which is why this forum is here, to give you support. X


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 6, 2013)

sarajdutton said:


> hi ive had it for 1 year almost i have liver problems so this is why they cant put me on tablets . i have just been moved to level 3 care so it should be sorted i go the hospital for my appointments . i haven't said anything as i know they wouldn't agree stupid i know i know. my consultant said this new level 3 will help me allot as its kind of more intensive sort of care . oh everything's a mess i cant get my level under 13 at all i have a very good diet as well .



Sara, are your team aware that you only have one injection a day? 
Simple fact is you need more insulin at least twice a day on the insulin you are on now.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry I just read your second response. I hadn't seen it earlier.  I guess we are all telling you exactly what you don't want to hear, which is very hard. Being diabetic doesn't stop you from having babies but it does make it so much more difficult than it's been before and it's hard to face this.

It does sound as if you need to Talk to your team urgently.  You have a lot to gaIn.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Sara.  There is good news - a succssful diabetic pregnancy IS possible *BUT*...it will take getting your levels a lot better than they are now. That's not a pop at you, as almost certainly (and I'd bet heavily on this!), anyone would struggle to achieve tight control on one mixed injection a day (especially with two kids to wrangle!) and being as you've only been diagnosed a year, it's possible your body is still settling as it were.  I've had t1 for 30+ years, at various times on mixed injections, 'mdi' (multiple daily injections) and latterly a pump.  I've had 2 successful pregnancies, both on mdi which gave me some flexibility at least & both were very hard work.  Please understand that I'm not trying to upset you when I say that you need to stop trying *now* and start planning & preparing instead.  Otherwise you risk your own health and that of any baby that does survive.  

Your HbA1c (a roughly 3 month overview of your control) should be less than 7%, and your finger prick results should be between 4-8mmol at least most of the time.  You should also be on a big dose of folic acid, to help reduce the risk of birth defects, which is increased due to the diabetes.  You should know that a diabetic pregnancy is classed as 'high risk' for both you and baby, but there are things that you can do to reduce this risk - ie hit the targets for HbA1c & finger prick tests and the folic acid (only available in that dose via the GP.)  You really want to be on multiple injections if not a pump, as you will almost certainly need to correct high levels throughout your pregnancy, and you can't do this on mixed injections.

I can tell from your post that you don't expect your diabetic team to be supportive, but it's their job to be honest with you and after all if they say 'not yet' it will be for a reason, and if they do (& I think you're right to suspect they will), then they should help &  support you, teach you how to manage your diabetes & give you the tools you need to get your control good enough to have a realistic chance of a healthy pregnancy & baby.  It took me two years to get my ducks in a row for my first pregnancy, it was frustrating waiting but I did not want to risk hurting my baby by not doing everything in my power to protect them. It was still really stressful throughout, but I could put my hand on my heart & say there was nothing more I could have done.    I really do wish you well, please, please speak to your team.  A lot of hospitals have pre conception clinics for diabetic patients now, they are there to support & help, not to be judgmental. It's worth doing right, after all.

All the best,

Twitchy.


----------

